# Difference Between RB20 & SR20?



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

Sorry if this message has been posted before:

But, what is the difference between the SR20 motor, that people talk about regarding 240SX's, and the Skylines RB20 motor?

I'm still learning all this stuff and i'm trying to figure out the main differences between the two motors and why people talk about the SR20 alot more.

Thanks loads guys


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

http://www.meggala.com

is a good place to start.


----------



## 1990BNR32 (Aug 17, 2003)

the RB is an inline 6 cylinder motor, while the SR has only 4 cylinders. IMO the RB has a lot more potential than the SR.


----------



## gtr33 (Apr 15, 2003)

true...but the weight difference is what people consider when doing a transplant in a silvia. besides, the SR20 is capable of putting out over 600hp with the right mods, and i would think that 400 is enough for a drift car, which is what silvia owners have in mind.


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

Hey guys...

Thanks alot for that, so it's a 4-cylinder and capable of putting out 600 ponies... That's awesome!

Now, was it standard in the Silvia then and people transplant them to the 240SX?

I'd like to drive one and see how it compares to my RB20, either way... Nissan Rulz

ps. Thanks for that link Scourge


----------



## Pete-flint (Jul 29, 2003)

M.r.H. check out:- www.rb20det.com should get more info on there for the RB20 motor.


----------

